# first time using Drysol and its SO painful! What should I do?



## Jessy (Nov 13, 2011)

I just tried drysol last night for my excessive sweating and my armpits were in so much pain I finally got up at 2:00 AM and put cold cloths on them and took painkillers. I dont have any nicks or open wounds in my armpits so why is this happening? I read somewhere that its normal for it to be really painful the first few nights but that it goes away after a while. Is this true? Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Zerkxes (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like you may have sensitive skin like me. I sometimes get a bit of irritation from using Drysol also. There is a strong format and a mild. I find the mild format works fine. Which are you using?

Also, if I apply within 24 hours shaving my underarms, it gets very itchy, as my skin is sensitive, and may be slightly cut/broken. So I now make sure I apply 48 hours after shaving. I apply it just before I go to bed, on dry skin - if you apply it while your skin is wet, the aluminium chloride reacts with the water to create hydrochloric acid, which can cause the burning and irritation. This is why it is best to apply in the evening before bed.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jessy (Nov 13, 2011)

Zerkxes said:


> Sounds like you may have sensitive skin like me. I sometimes get a bit of irritation from using Drysol also. There is a strong format and a mild. I find the mild format works fine. Which are you using?
> 
> Also, if I apply within 24 hours shaving my underarms, it gets very itchy, as my skin is sensitive, and may be slightly cut/broken. So I now make sure I apply 48 hours after shaving. I apply it just before I go to bed, on dry skin - if you apply it while your skin is wet, the aluminium chloride reacts with the water to create hydrochloric acid, which can cause the burning and irritation. This is why it is best to apply in the evening before bed.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks! I have been using the strong but after a few nights of terrible pain i took a couple day break and then used much less and made sure i hadn't just shaved (like you said). Its still sometimes a tiny bit itchy but not bad at all anymore, thank goodness


----------

